# Carpe Diem quam minimum credula postero



## Apache

*Carpe Diem quam minimum credula postero*

Bueno. Esta frase la ví en un foro. Creo que el término "postero" se refiere a la persona que pone un "post" o mensaje en el foro. 
Me gustaría conocer su traducción al español aproximada. 
Muchas gracias .


----------



## Whodunit

The sentence doesn't make much sense to me. Could you give us some more context, please?

By the way, the word "postero" may be the ablative or dative singular of "posterus" (subsequent/upcoming), but I don't understand the line.


----------



## Lorenzo Italiae

Apache said:


> Creo que el término "postero" se refiere a la persona que pone un "post" o mensaje en el foro.


My Spanish is really bad   . Anyway I can tell you about _postero_ in English: it is not a person, but it means _the future;_ the sentence you've provided is from a carmen of Horatius, so, as it's poetry, it's not easy to translate - I can provide a translation to English:
_carpe_ _=_ _seize_
_diem = the day/moment_
_quam minimum = the least possible_
_credula = credens = credulous_
_postero = the future_​So it would be "Seize the day, the least credulous possible in the future".
Or, in a better but less literal translation, I'd say "Seize the day and don't worry about the future at all".
Let's wait for someone who speaks Spanish  
Lorenzo


----------



## Whodunit

Lorenzo Italiae said:


> My Spanish is really bad   . Anyway I can tell you about _postero_ in English: it is not a person, but it means _the future;_ the sentence you've provided is from a carmen of Horatius, so, as it's poetry, it's not easy to translate - I can provide a translation to English:
> So it would be "Seize the day, the least credulous possible in the future".
> Or, in a better but less literal translation, I'd say "Seize the day and don't worry about the future at all".
> Let's wait for someone who speaks Spanish
> Lorenzo


 
Wow, that's good. I haven't heard about the poem yet, but after re-reading your post, the text makes some sense to me. In Spanish, it would be:

*Cosecha el día, lo menos crédulamente posible en el futuro.*


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

This is the most famous line of an ode where the poet Horatius is adressing a woman whose name is " Leuconoe ", from Greek "leukós nous", with the possible meaning of "ingenuous mind", so the adjective "credulus" is in the feminine "credula". As for "postero" it implies "diei" (credulus + Dat. ) so as to avoid repeating dies...diei" what would be quite clumsy and actually impossible in this line. In spanish I'd suggest:

" *Cosecha el dia, fiandote en lo más mínimo del siguiente* "

You'll find very good comments here: http://Itinera Electronica - L'enseignement Universitaire (but in French).


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Tengo una versión en castellano de las Odas  de Horacio, en la que esa cita está traducida como : "Cosecha el día de hoy, no seas demasiado crédula en el día de mañana".
No sé si esta traducción es muy buena, pero sucede que esta frase es muy difícil de traducir fielmente y que suene bien en castellano.
Yo me inclinaría por  algo así como: Cosecha el día de hoy, y cree lo menos posible en el de mañana.
Saludos


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Jenesaisrien said:


> Tengo una versión en castellano de las Odas de Horacio, en la que esa cita está traducida como : "Cosecha el día de hoy, no seas demasiado crédula en el día de mañana".
> No sé si esta traducción es muy buena, pero sucede que esta frase es muy difícil de traducir fielmente y que suene bien en castellano.
> Yo me inclinaría por algo así como: Cosecha el día de hoy, y cree lo menos posible en el de mañana.
> Saludos


 
Tu traducción me parece muy fiel al texto original.


----------



## anhelido

Según cita Doña Rosario González Galicia, la expresión pertenece a la oda XI del libro I de los _carmina _de Horacio. Dice así:
_
Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi 
finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios 
temptaris numeros. Vt melius, quidquid erit, pati! 
seu pluris hiemes, seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam, 
quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare 
Tyrrhenum: sapias, uina liques et spatio breui 
spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit inuida 
aetas: *carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero*._

Y lo traduce de la siguiente manera:

No preguntes (contra la voluntad divina el saberlo), Leucónoe, qué fin han puesto para mí los dioses, cuál para ti, ni sondees el cálculo babilonio. ¡Cuánto mejor soportar lo que haya de ser, tanto si Júpiter nos ha concedido muchos inviernos, como si es el último nuestro el que ahora quiebra las olas del mar Tirreno en azote contra los escollos! Sé sabia, filtra el vino y, breve como es la vida, corta la esperanza larga. Mientras hablamos, habrá huido celosa la edad: *goza a bocados del momento, confiada lo menos posible en el de mañana*. 

Y añade:

_  He traducido carpe diem como goza a bocados del momento para tratar de mostrar lo mejor posible el sentido originario del verbo, como si dijese: "arráncale pedacitos al tiempo", "cómete el tiempo a mordiscos". Porque eso es lo que se quiere decir con  carpe diem. En una interpretación muy prosaica podría equipararse con el dicho español "que  nos quiten lo bailado", aunque con esta igualación, tan chabacana y ramplona, se pierde mucho del sentido que tiene la frase latina, motivo por el cual se sigue diciendo en latín. Parafraseando la expresión, su sentido sería: "no dejes que el Tiempo te quite tiempo, te quite vida; no dejes que el Tiempo -pensar en él, obsesionarte con el futuro y, por tanto, con la muerte- te gane la partida; por el contrario, aprovéchate tú de él, arráncale trocitos, momentos"._


----------



## Arkantos

_"Carpe diem quam minimum credula postero" 
_
se traduce e INTERPRETA al español como:_

"Aprovecha el día, no confíes en mañana"

(Seize/enjoy the day, __do not trust in tomorrow)

_Filosóficamente se refiere al hecho de que no tenemos la vida comprada y la podemos perder en cualquier momento, por lo que lo más provechoso es disfrutar del presente y aprovecharlo. En resumen, vivir el presente como si te fueras a morir mañana. Todos morimos, muy pocos viven realmente...


----------



## Osochopp

Jajaja no no, nada que ver con postear algo, no viene del ingles "post", es una frase en Latin, una de las llamadas "lenguas muertas" que se hablaba en el imperio romano, y la frase significa, "Vivi el dia, no te preocupes por el manana".
De nada.


----------



## lbritez7

*Apodérate del día, nunca confíes en lo posterior*

**


----------



## Ferry

Mi interpretación:

"Aprovecha el momento, no deposites tus esperanzas en lo que ha de venir"

Saluditos,

Ferrán.


----------



## hoson

Viva cada día como si fuera el último

Live every day of your life as it were your last

*Free Translations


----------

